

Software idea: using integrated webcam to detect bad posture - spxdcz
http://www.boxuk.com/blog/iposture-webcam-software-idea

======
godDLL
How about using iSight to find my face, locate my eyes on the face, trace
along the path of my gaze, _and place the damn cursor there_ , when I push a
pre-defined button? Mousing is tedious. I'd much rather push a button and just
stare at where I want the input cursor to be.

~~~
bho
Canon had something similar to this back in the day on their camcorders and
cameras. It was called Eye Control, and the camera would focus on where you
looked. They need to re-implement that!

------
spxdcz
Looks like I didn't thoroughly research the idea before posting about it - a
similar solution already exists: <http://www.postureminder.co.uk/>

(I'm the author of the original post)

------
ZeroGravitas
There's hardware solution here:

<http://www.iposture.com/ip_howitworks.php>

------
kungfooey
I can (cynically) see Big Corps somehow making this mandatory to avoid
injuries and reduce their workman's comp insurance rates.

